# CoD4: Connection Interrupted; Connection Failure



## Cabbs (May 28, 2008)

Sometimes when I'm playing Cod4 online I'll get connection interrupted, like a lot of people. I connect to a wireless router through WiFi. But, sometimes the game does not reconnect and my connection to the internet fails entirely.

I have to go to the desktop and repair the connection. Obviously this ruins the gaming experience.

This does not happen with any other game I have played online.

I was wondering if anyone has encountered this issue before, and has found/knows a fix?

Thanks.


----------



## personnel (Jun 2, 2008)

1-1.Your connection can be interrupted when the person who made the server minimizes the application in game.
1-2. Or when the person who made the server lost connection.
1-3.Or when the person who made the server leaves the server then everybody will get their connection interrupted.

And you should play with a wire not Wi-Fi because wifi is not that stable you would most likely be disconnected while playing or when somebody is moving your modem. And wire is faster than wifi and more stable.


----------

